# Info On Watches Requested.



## Deepfriedsoldier (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi. I have just come into possession of some pocket watches that belonged to my dad and I'd like to know more about them. I'll post info and images of each watch below, any history or information you can give on them is appreciated.

CYMA

This watch is in good working condition but is missing the glass front and is a little dented on the back. Its a GSTP which I've come to understand is a General Services Time Piece though of the age I have no idea. I also haven't manged to open the case as yet and am considering a set of jewelers knifes.



http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...th_HPIM0651.jpg

Dubois "Geneve"

This watch is quite small it's also in good working order, the case is silver, though it only has a single hand at the moment. The glass has been replaced with a plastic one at some point but the watch still has the chain and key. I have no idea of the age.



http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...th_HPIM0639.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...th_HPIM0638.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...th_HPIM0637.jpg

Smiths Car Watch

This watch is more of an oddity I feel. My dad told me its designed to sit on a cars dash, hence the upside down appearance and large magnet on the rear. I cant seem to find anything about them though.



http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0647.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0649.jpg

Kay's Triumph

I managed to research this watch myself by contacting the Kays Heritage Group, but I thought it would be nice to share with the forum. It's case is silver, assayed in London in 1911 and sold in 1914. The group also sent me a catalog page scan of the watches advert. This watch is very much a keepsake from my father though no longer runs.



http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0636.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0637.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0638.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...hp284Colour.jpg

Again I'd like to thank anyone in advance for any help on these watches they can give me.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very nice. and no issue getting glass for that Cyma


----------



## Deepfriedsoldier (Jul 13, 2009)

I noticed my image links are faulty so I'm just posting new links for yall. I couldn't seem to find a way to edit my post so here they are.

CYMA

Front: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0650.jpg

Back: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0651.jpg

Dubois "Geneve"

Whole: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0641.jpg

Front: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0639.jpg

Back: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0645.jpg

Inside 1: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0645.jpg

Inside 2: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0644.jpg

Smiths Car Watch

Front: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0646.jpg

Back: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0647.jpg

Inside: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0649.jpg

Kay's Triumph

Front: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0634.jpg

Back: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0636.jpg

Inside 1: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0637.jpg

Inside 2: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...es/HPIM0638.jpg

Advertisement: http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a279/Dee...hp284Colour.jpg


----------

